# Moorganite



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I was at my local Tractor Supply and found this fertilizer. Anybody know anything about it?

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/mooorganite-30-lb-moorganite-all-purpose-fertilizer-11949-64-11949-64

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Likely another Milo clone. $16 for 2,500sq/ft is just too expensive for me. YMMV.

Visit your local SiteOne if you have one. Much better pricing than retailers.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you for the input. It looked to me like another Milo clone as well, just wondering if anyone else had used it.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

IF I were paying full price, I'd go with the original.

I've been getting Milo Pro in 50# bags for $15 at Siteone. 18 more pounds and a smaller prill for same price.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks again, I will stick with my milo since it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## jdbst21 (Apr 4, 2020)

I like the "5-1-1" better than the milo's high P rate. However, it does not seem to have any Iron, which makes it a no play for me. 
I tend to get better results with milo than the clones in the past, but I am always on the look for options (particularly with lower P, higher K, and more iron as milo has cut it back)


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Looks like it's poultry/cow poop instead of sewer waste (or the remnants after the microbes break it down, etc). So not exactly a Milo clone.

Good info, I didn't even know that existed, and I go to a TS about 90 seconds from me fairly often.

But it does seem too expensive. I've been using a Colorado company's poultry litter fert that sounds very similar to this, but it's only 9.49 for 40 lbs. I have had great luck with it and am very happy with the results from it. As people in this forum know, you have many fewer disease problems with the organic stuff.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

I used Moorganite earlier this season. It was a HEAVY throw down. No complaints. We're still new to this lawn care stuff, but we're making strides. One picture is before Moorganite,and the other is after. It took about a month to see some results. We did two heavy throw downs about 4-6 weeks apart. We did some some aeration and stayed on top of watering when needed.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

ashleykennedy27 said:


> I used Moorganite earlier this season. It was a HEAVY throw down. No complaints. We're still new to this lawn care stuff, but we're making strides. One picture is before Moorganite,and the other is after. It took about a month to see some results. We did two heavy throw downs about 4-6 weeks apart. We did some some aeration and stayed on top of watering when needed.


That is a great looking yard! How did the smell compare to milorganite?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Since it has cow poo......is it safe to throw down in warmer weather like Milo?


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

I put this down because it was easier for me to get ahold of than Milorganite. It seemed to be effective for me where I used it, and since I've only got about 2,500SF of grass the cost wasn't an issue. I like that it's basically just granular compost, I'm hoping it's good for enriching the soil and not just feeding the grass.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Chocolate Lab said:


> Looks like it's poultry/cow poop instead of sewer waste (or the remnants after the microbes break it down, etc). So not exactly a Milo clone.


Probably better than Milo if you are concerned with being truly organic. Sewer waste has much more in it than human poo. Remember that people dump toxic chemicals down their drains.


----------

